# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļas mašīna sit ārā noplūdes automātu

## Slowmo

Pirms vairākiem gadiem, kad vannasistabā tika veikts remonts, tika ievilkti arī jauni elektrības vadi un uzstādīts noplūdes automāts. Viss darbojās normāli, bet tagad, slēdzot iekšā veļas mašīnu, automātu sit ārā. Pagaidu risinājums ir ar pagarinātāju strāvu ņemt no blakus istabas rozetes.
Automātu izsit uzreiz, kā pagriež veļas mašīnas režīma izvēles pogu (sildelementi un motors netiek ieslēgts). Kur tā noplūde varētu rasties? Elektrības skapī itkā viss pareizi savienots - nulle ar zemi savienoti kopā un turpat aiz sienas zemē iedzīts miets, pie kura zemējuma vads pievienots. Pa ūdensvadu kaut kur iet tā strāva prom?

----------


## abergs

Visticamāk pa šiem vairākiem gadiem veļas mašīnas TENim izēsts maaaaziņš caurumiņš pa kuru
tiek iekšā ūdens. Vēl derētu uzmest acī vai mašīnā tur kur nevajag nesūcas ūdens.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> itkā viss pareizi savienots - nulle ar zemi savienoti kopā


 Kas tur pareizs? Veļas automāta u.c. elektroierīču korpusiem jābūt savienotiem ar zemējumu (dzeltenzaļais priekš tā domāts), nevis zemētu neitrāli. Ja noplūde, tad to arī meklē - mēri ar megeri. Protams, var jau nelielo noplūdi "piedrāzt" - pabarot no parasta automāta to "veļeni".

----------


## Slowmo

> Visticamāk pa šiem vairākiem gadiem veļas mašīnas TENim izēsts maaaaziņš caurumiņš pa kuru
> tiek iekšā ūdens.


 Bet tas tens jau nemaz netiek ieslēgts, kad izsit automātu.

----------


## M_J

Nu un ka teni nav ieslēgti! Gan jau ka slēdzis/relejs, kas ieslēdz tenus ir tikai vienā vadā un Tu nezini vai tas ir fāzes vai nulles vadā. Un ja nu štepselis ir ielikts rozetē tā, ka slēdzis sanāk nulles vadā. Tad tev tenā visu laiku ir fāze. To es pēc personīgās pieredzes. Bija tā pati ķibele un cēlonis, kā jau te minēja - maziņš, tenā izrūsējis caurumiņš. Pamēģini štepseli iespraust rozetē otrā virzienā.

----------


## Girts

Parbaudi radio traucejumu filtru gadas ka tam konini iet uz korpusu  ar to pietiek lai izgastu nopludnieku.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Pieņemot, ka tas ir Eiropas modelis, pa kārtai abus dakšas galus mērām - pret korpusu, pret ūdensvada cauruli, pret tīro zemi. Lielākai ticamībai spaini ūdens ielejam veļenē un slēdzi griežam pa riņķi. Tak kāda skaidrība iestāsies.
Sliktajos padomju laikos VEFā visus mēraparātus regulāri pārmērīja uz noplūdi - vienkārši mērot ar megommetru pretestību starp tīkla dakšu un korpusu. Kā tik kas, tā rīks tika savākts un vests uz remonta grupu - lai sakārtotu vai norakstītu. Bet parasti jau viss bija O.K.   ::

----------


## defs

Ja nav tas megeris,tad var vienkarši atvienot tenim nost abus vadus /zemējums var palikt/ un tad ieslēdzam.
Ja nesit ārā to automātu,tad tenis vainīgs.

----------


## Zalic

negribu cept jaunu tēmu. Pirmo reizi manās rokās nonācis noplūdnieks, tāpēc iespejams jautājums tizls bet tomēr. caur noplūdnieku jālaiž gan L gan N? un ja mašīnai jau ir zemējums, tad noplūdnieks ko dos?

----------


## next

> caur noplūdnieku jālaiž gan L gan N? un ja mašīnai jau ir zemējums, tad noplūdnieks ko dos?


 A kaa citaadi tad vinjsh varees straavu faazee un neitraalee saliidzinaat?
Bez zemeejuma (vai citas nopluudes kjeedes) jau vinjsh nemaz nestraadaas.

PS.Kaa jau te augstaak rakstiija - juutiigs nopluudnieks var nostraadaat kad slodzee iekaartai ir trauceejumfiltrs ar lieliem kondensatoriem.

----------


## ansius

noplūdes automāts pamana, kad pa fāzes līniju noplūst vairāk nekā par neitrāli nāk atpakaļ, t.i. pamana, kad fāze noplūst uz zemi. Noderīgi jo lielākā daļa elektrotraumas drošinātājus neizsit. Labs un pareiza tipa noplūdes automāts spēj nosargāt cilvēku, kas sēž vannā, ja tajā iekrīt, piemēram, matu fēns. (Mythbuster'i pārbaudīja)

----------


## Zalic

man ir 25A ar 30mA. jādomā ka tas ir pietiekmai labs

----------


## Didzis

Ja Tev kārtīgi sazemēts veļmašīnas korpuss, tad noplūdnieks nav vajadzīgs. Drīzāk otrādak, tas rada tikai problēmas ar vecāku veļmašīnu.Pie sazemēta korpusa, pofig kāda noplūde tenam vai vadiem, sieva dzīva paliks un pat nezinās,ka veļmašīna nav īsti kārtībā. Vot,ja sēžot vannā matus žāvē ar fēnu, tad gan noplūdes automāts ir vajadzīgs. Lai gan,kādam ir jābūt ideotam, kai tā darītu. Ja nu noplūdnieks nogļuko un nenostrādā  ::

----------


## Zalic

nedaudz novirzoties no tēmas, bet gribās būt drošam. Sadalē visas zemes es normāli piekorpusa varu skrūvēt? Ir ēkā 3fāzu +N + GND un es uztaisu sadali vienu, kur pieslēdz visus iepriekšminētās vienības un GND es skrūvēju pie sadales montāžas plāksnes?

----------


## next

Sheemas vajag ziimeet - kas tev tur tagad ir un ko gribi uztaisiit.
Tad tauta sapratiis un savu veerteejumu dos.

----------


## Zalic

nu tagad ir 3 fazu pievads ar nulli un zemi, vajg uztaisit sadali nelielu kur dazas iekartas pieslgt. tapec jautajums par zemi, vai var pie sadales korpusa?

----------


## ansius

zeme un nulle vienojas tikai vienā vietā - galvenajā sadales skapī... t.i. vietā kur pienāk zemējums, ievads un atrodas tā sauktais pikolo.

----------


## Zalic

man vajg tikai zemi, nulle vienojas pie normalam spaile un ar zemi neiet kopa

----------


## Didzis

Ja pienāk piecu vadu kabelis un galvenajā sadalē viss pareizi sašēmots, tad zaļidzeltenais zemējuma vads obligāti nākamajā metāliskajā sadalē jāsavieno ar tās korpusu. Piecvadu sistēmā sadales korpusu sazemē. Ja zemējuma vada nav un ir tikai nullesvads, tad korpusu savieno ar nullesvadu. Ar to zemēšanu viss ir šausmīgi vienkārši, tikai tas ir jāizprot. Diemžēl lielākā daļa sertificētu elektriķu to nesaprot un elektriķim jau galvenais,lai tik lampiņas deg  ::

----------


## Zalic

paldies par atbildi, tieši to ari gribēju dzirdēt. Tād es arī savus dzeltenzaļos vadus sazemēju un zilos jau glīti esmu savienojis pie klemītēm

----------


## Didzis

Tikai klemītēm ar zilajiem vadiem ir jābūt izolētām no korpusa!

----------


## Zalic

jap, klemmes ir uz motāžās sliedes liekamās, izoletas utt

----------


## Tārps

Vajag pavērot tai sadalē, vai zemējuma šina ar dzeltenzaļajiem un nuļļu šina ar zilajiem, jau nav savstarpēji savienotas savā starpā.
Ja ir ( un tas LV ir lielākajā daļā gadījumu) tad nav jēgas īpaši iespringt un izolēt nulles no zemes pirms noplūdes automāta.

----------


## Didzis

Galvenajā sadalē zemējuma šinai un nullesvadam obligāti ir jābūt savienotiem! Tālākajās sadalēs savukārt nullesvads ar zemējunu nedrīkst būt savienoti.

----------


## Tārps

Tas ir pareizi Eiropā. Latvijā, kur vēl joprojām ir un laikam arī ilgi būs 4 vadu sistēma, nulle un zeme tiek savienotas kopā katrā sadalē !!!!! 
Līdz pat brīdim, kad tiek uzstādīts noplūdes automāts. Aiz noplūdes automāta tās ir obligāti jāšķir.  
 Vēl joprojām ir spēkā likumi par zemēšanu un nullēšanu, un neviens tos nav atcēlis. Tas ir tādēļ, ka mums LV ir elektrosistēma *ar cieši zemētu neitrāli.* Tiem zemējumiem, kas tiek ierīkoti pie ievadiem un tiem spaiņiem vai naglām, kas ierīkoti pašu spēkiem, nav absolūta zemējuma statuss. Tie tikai ir papildus atkārtotie zemējumi.

----------

